# Hi, I am new here looking to buy a Piranha



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I got a love for seeing fish get eatn, not sure why but oh well.

So i was thinking of getting like a few piranha's. 
Some thing simi-agresive and bold, maybe a rbp? Some thing that gets simi-large wouldnt hurt, i like seeing big fish, 9" - 12" is not a bad size.

I also dont mind buying small and puting them into a large tank for room to grow and i also belvie watching the grow could be fun as well.

I have some spare time, i belive i got enuff to clean the tank and change 20% of the water once a week, and take care of them and feed the piranha's.

Any thing worng with RBP's? 
Should i look into getting a diffrent one?
maybe like from 5-10 fish max.

Thanks for your time, 
Bob
I have a few small tanks and one 55 gal tank from when i raised turtals. But i am going to get a larger one, what size should i get?


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

if you want an agressive fish get one of these http://animaldiversity.ummz.umich.edu/medi...psetus_odoe.jpg 
the fish store where i live hardly clean the aqarium cuz its so agressive.... theyll eat evrything that you put into your tanks(including your self and other pets) of you get one just be carefull and keep your fingers from a safe distance







but if you dont buy one of these in sure evrybody at this forum will give you nice tips cuz they are all friendly too n00bs like us


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Thanks for the idea, 
i just think piranha's looks good and are neat fish, however at the same thing i never heard of that fish.
But i still think a piranha is good enuff for me.
I live in Oregon, Ashland area but closer to CA.
Any pet stores any one know of?
none of my firends like fish







but its not my frist time with fish, i have had them many times.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Tank size, the largest you can get. As for fish stores, try fishpost.com, aquascapeonline.com sharkaquarium.com. They will only ship to legal states. I'm not sure if Oregon is legal for piranhas.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Yea Oregon is a legal state. If you get say 7 Red-Belly Piranhas then get a 140 gallon tank. The general rule for piranhas is 20 gallons per piranha.


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

I would put 10 Pygos in a 140. Better chance to catch breeding pairs as long as you don't get them all at once.

-Kevin-


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Yea 10 would be cool. You would have awesome feeding frenzies and if they breed you can sell the babies and make more money.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Thank you guys, but in a way i was looking for stores / pick up. but online is a good start / info thanks for your help.

140 gal tank, what would that run?


----------



## Outie_ (Feb 18, 2003)

I would say get a 125 (price varies from like 150-350+) just depends on where you get it from or if its glass or acrylic. If you got the money get as big of a tank and you can afford, a 180 is also a nice size to look at but there is a nice big jump usually form a 125 to 180. Also id get reds probably 12-15 for a 180 should be fine for life, as long as the tank isnt heavily decorated. You will definately have fun with them.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Hey heres the most important thing you should remember:
...Have fun....Keep the fish healthy and happy..... and stick around here for all the info you will ever need


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I dont mind getting a big tank, if they are 350 - 400 buck's not a bad deal ill get one, thanks. I got a stand for it ... Or , well maybe not. but i will make it a stand.

I dont wana put much in it, low amount of sand, some pants and hunk of cleaned drift wood.
and lets not forget the Piranha's...

Should i start with like 2 or 3 or how many is a good start?


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

seems to be hard to be a fish owner and live in usa, i live in swe and i can feed my fishes wth whatever i like and buy them anywere but usa seems to be alot nicer and hotter and have alot of pet stores, in my city we only have 3 and they arent very big


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

as big a tank as you can get is good which has been stated and get as many reds also reds do a lot better with more in the tank they feel more secure in a larger group and will be less skittish .



> I dont wana put much in it, low amount of sand, some pants and hunk of cleaned drift wood.
> and lets not forget the Piranha's...
> 
> dont put your pants in the tank especially if youve just worn them ...............only playing with ya
> ...


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

breeding piranhas isnt that kind of difficult??


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Ekbor said:


> breeding piranhas isnt that kind of difficult??


 I would think so,
But i am hear of many people doing it, and some did it with ot knowing.

But i am Kinda on a retro kick here, 
My Mom's dad breaded Piranha's and just about all fish from gold fish to sharks maybe i will also.
Seems fun and not as hard as having a "real human kid" and costs less. Oo

But thanks for your input. 
I am going to go looking for a tank today i belive.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

welcome to the site.
and I would suggest getting a few of reds, a ternetzi, and a couple of caribes.
That would look sweet!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

ANy one else wana drop there two pennies in?


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I'll drop in my two cents by saying whats up? I live in Oregon as well and like hearin from people close by. RBP's are a nice pick up for a beginner so I would recommend those. If you want something a little different you could get some Caribe which are more expensive but nice looking fish...I'm looking at getting some later on in life. Drop me a PM if you want anymore info and places to buy locally I'm more than willin to help.


----------

